# Paxton



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Today he would have turned 14, it's been it's been 7 months since he passed, how fitting, tonight we are supposed to get our first snow, our last snow was the day he passed. We said the snow on the day he passed was him in heaven shredding paper (one of his favorite pastimes!) and he was letting us know he was ok, tonight on his birthday he's sending a sign....life is good some where over the rainbow.........


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a precious sign that your boy is okay. Over the rainbow.

Happy Birthday at the bridge, Paxton. We would welcome some shredding here too. Just make sure there's some there...Penny loves rolling in the snow.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Paxton. I know these anniversaries can be bittersweet.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Until you meet again...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Paxton, hope your boy is shredding paper to send to you as snow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

gmammad said:


> Today he would have turned 14, it's been it's been 7 months since he passed, how fitting, tonight we are supposed to get our first snow, our last snow was the day he passed. We said the snow on the day he passed was him in heaven shredding paper (one of his favorite pastimes!) and he was letting us know he was ok, tonight on his birthday he's sending a sign....life is good some where over the rainbow.........


Rest in peace, sweet Paxton and play with my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

May you meet again and shrewd paper together. Until then, RIP and have fun in the snow tonight. You are in my thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy birthday at the bridge Paxton, its wonderful having such sweet memories...he s probably having fun, waiting for you...


----------

